# Raws & Coronavirus



## srd1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Anyone concerned? Should anyone be concerned?


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 12, 2020)

From what I understand the active part of the germ lives for nine hours after a cough or sneeze. That being said it seams as if they keep changing the stats all the time. I'm expecting some mail very soon and have zero concerns along those lines.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2020)

Things are looking bad now but no concerns from me about receiving products.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Was wondering with all the mandatory quarantines going on over there if product was slowed or unavailable


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2020)

my supplier unable to replenish stocks due to raws fm china.


----------



## Littlebigguy (Mar 13, 2020)

I’m dealing with he same thing


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 13, 2020)

Get them at ProfessionalMuscleStore.com

Sorry, had to


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Funny!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thats hilarious, i saw one yesterday was a pic of a oak leaf in a zip lock bag said all natural toilet paper 10 bucks lol


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 14, 2020)

If your brewing your own raws then you should already be handling your goods like a real lab. Sterile conditions, disinfectant, sanitizers, gloves ,masks, etc..
If your real paranoid when you pack arrives wipe everything down with bleach wipes. At one point you will be heating your raws which should kill off any bacteria.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 14, 2020)

I have heard there are big delays with everything coming from China. I imagine customs will be stricter with packs from China now as well.


----------



## Viking (Mar 17, 2020)

SURGE said:


> I have heard there are big delays with everything coming from China. I imagine customs will be stricter with packs from China now as well.



One of my packs has been stuck for 2 weeks now. I paid for fast delivery as well so there are delays.


----------



## Aikman56 (Mar 18, 2020)

My guy had no problems with raws, but said shipping to US has been about 85% success rate.


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 19, 2020)

Got a package about 2 weeks ago that didn't have any delays and came quick from TP but things might have changed since than.  I haven't been concerned but still plan on wiping it down with alcohol.


----------



## repriot (May 5, 2020)

Is anyone using the remailing service for Bulkpowders sponsor? I am thinking about pulling the trigger on their TNE, Test Ace, and Bold Cyp!...


----------

